# Christmas day smoke



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I've had this BBMF since 2005. I must say that over the past few years Opus has been a big disappointment to me and tonight was a pleasant surprise. This cigar reminded me of the way Opus X tasted when it first came out. The burn and draw was perfect. Nice heavy spice on the front of my palate and lots of body. I was sorry to see it go! 

Bigfoot


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that my friend looked like a tasty cigar! glad it did not disappoint.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice smoke!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty sweet looking smoke there Brian!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Let us not forget to mention that nice bottle of JW green label.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a good looking cigar!!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks like a great smoke. Glad that you enjoyed it


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it. Now what to do with the empty coffin??


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, what a great looking smoke. Glad it held up to expectations this time .


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That looked great, I used to love the Opus' too but like you said they dipped a little, but if you rest them for a while they are still a great cigar which is probably why you enjoyed that one so much.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looked good,But I've yet to smoke an opus x


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

BBMF and J.W. Green, you are my hero!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's an awesome way to celebrate..


----------

